# Peachtree Memorial day sale



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.

IMO some good buys on the flush trim bits.. A lot of other stuff to tweak your interest.:dance3:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I did a little, very little credit card damage with an order. Wish I could have done more, there was some good stuff there. But my bathroom remodel is killing me $$$$. LOL Was suppose to be a minor redo, morfined into a major redo!! Don't they all?? :fie:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

N'awlins77 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I did a little, very little credit card damage with an order. Wish I could have done more, there was some good stuff there. But my bathroom remodel is killing me $$$$. LOL Was suppose to be a minor redo, morfined into a major redo!! Don't they all?? :fie:


Hi Lee, sounds like me... no such thing as a minor redo:wacko:... Real problem if I reach for a belt sander:nhl_checking:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I may be checking out a few items


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

> no such thing as a minor redo


Yea, I knew that, don't know why I kid myself!!


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

shipping fee is killing this deal


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

volunteers said:


> shipping fee is killing this deal


Hi Will - I doubt many dislike shipping charges much more than I do. However, when you live out in the remote areas where you pay shipping on most everything except daylight and air (sometimes wonder about that too), It kinda becomes a fact of life. What I have to do is look at the total costs involved with getting it into my hot little hands. Peachtree is actually fairly competetive on their shipping rates. By the time I figure in fuel costs, local sales taxes and other other costs the shipping tends to make the deal sometimes. I recently picked up a $200 item, shipping was $15. The nearest BORG, which doesn't stock it but would order one, is a 70 mile round trip if the wife doesn't go along:wacko:. Sales taxes there would be $17.10. In this case I saved $2.10 + fuel + probable special order charges by ordering online. If the wife would go along it would be + lunch + several shopping stops + 1 day. :cray:


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

for those 6 PC flush trim bits, looks like they are only 3 pairs? (2 are identity) .
I bought one flush trim bits and used it to trim plywood. My bit looks like the longest one in this set. Do I need to buy those short ones? Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

volunteers said:


> for those 6 PC flush trim bits, looks like they are only 3 pairs? (2 are identity) .
> I bought one flush trim bits and used it to trim plywood. My bit looks like the longest one in this set. Do I need to buy those short ones? Thanks


Looks like you're right, or almost right. Looks like same diameter, 3 different lengths, 3 -2 flute and 3-3 flute. couldn't get to a description


----------

